

Ask HN: What do you think about this experimental twitter app - sandaru1

Since it's harder to follow conversions on twitter, we've created a new twitter app(chrome extension) : Conwitter. This is still on alpha stage - what do you think?<p>https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfjidghmenmplpaokfnopnnjefmhlafp
======
albertsun
I see the problem you're trying to solve, I'm not sure I like the
implementation. Simpler I think would be a way to create lists of users on the
fly and see only their Tweets to follow a conversation.

------
sandaru1
clickable links

[https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfjidghmenmplpao...](https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/bfjidghmenmplpaokfnopnnjefmhlafp)

<http://www.conwitter.com/>

